# thoughts on calling and decoying wood ducks



## muzzy_master (Jan 12, 2010)

I was just curious to see how everybody hunts woodies, whether it be just calling or calling and decoying. Also, what types of calling does everybody use on woodies in the distance and woodies within 100 yards?


----------



## oscar (Jan 12, 2010)

not much of either if they want to be in the hole you are in then they will be there


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 12, 2010)

muzzy_master said:


> I was just curious to see how everybody hunts woodies, whether it be just calling or calling and decoying. Also, what types of calling does everybody use on woodies in the distance and woodies within 100 yards?



Everyone has an opinion on this honestly (which I feel sure you'll soon see).. I think hunting strictly wood ducks a dozen decoys with 3 or 4 hooked to a jerk string works. 

Now that's if your hunting a river or somewhere that you'll need to get their attention. Since I was told my calling was sub par at best I don't call (although I don't think it would hurt). 
IF your hunting a beaver pond or a flooded spot just throw out a few decoys and wait. The decoys are just to get them right where you want'em to land. But in a situation like this (beaver pond flooded hole ect..) they are either coming or they're not. 

One thing I will say with 100% certainty is this... When them little rocks get within 100 yards the only calling you better be doing is calling the shot.


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 12, 2010)

*woodies*



Medicine Man said:


> Everyone has an opinion on this honestly (which I feel sure you'll soon see).. I think hunting strictly wood ducks a dozen decoys with 3 or 4 hooked to a jerk string works.
> 
> Now that's if your hunting a river or somewhere that you'll need to get their attention. Since I was told my calling was sub par at best I don't call (although I don't think it would hurt).
> IF your hunting a beaver pond or a flooded spot just throw out a few decoys and wait. The decoys are just to get them right where you want'em to land. But in a situation like this (beaver pond flooded hole ect..) they are either coming or they're not.
> ...



x2


----------



## capt stan (Jan 13, 2010)

In the swamp timber where I hunt..ya normally can't even see um at 100 yds...more like 50!!! Ya gotta be fast!


----------



## brianp31 (Jan 13, 2010)

My opinion is.....wood duck decoys are a waste of money, a waste of time putting them out, and a waste of time picking them up.  You can take that or leave it, but I promise you will learn that to be true, at least in South Ga swamps.  

As far as calling is concerned,  you better be concentrating on the shot instead of calling a wood duck.  There is no, "working" a woodie, you got one shot pal, make it count!  The only success I've really seen with a call is when a bird is on the water, you can call him right to you, if your good, then you can jump him up and shoot him.  That works good with roosted birds in the morning.  Just be still!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 13, 2010)

I can say honestly without a doubt that I know for a fact I have called some woodies in this year. (after they have already landed) If you have ever been fairly close to a bunch of woodies (within 50 yards) and listen to them they actually make all kinds of little sounds. This year I have mimicked those little sounds and have had groups of 5-10 swim straight to me.  Its hard to call'm in while their in flight, but its possible I've done it. 

Most of it has to do with being in the right spot at the right time. Be where they wanna feed.


----------



## over&under (Jan 13, 2010)

oscar said:


> not much of either if they want to be in the hole you are in then they will be there




 It really is that simple


----------



## kcfreis (Jan 13, 2010)

*callin woodies*

wood duck HUNTING is very similar to turkey hunting...after the first flight that is!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 13, 2010)

kcfreis said:


> wood duck HUNTING is very similar to turkey hunting...after the first flight that is!



Man your missing out on some good turkey huntin.


----------



## scoggins (Jan 13, 2010)

I have hunted flooded timber and beaver ponds (roosts)all of my life and all I can say is if you see them if you hear them it is too late look for the next group to come.
 Never hunted them over "big water" so calling and decoying was just more crap to carry in a,d out with you.


----------



## kcfreis (Jan 13, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Man your missing out on some good turkey huntin.




Wow...let me break it down for you.  You can call wood ducks.  you call they answer.  you call they come in....Im talking about ducks on the water after the first flight.  My hunting group has been doing it all year.  your missing out on some good wood duck hunting


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 13, 2010)

Usually it's going to be if they want to be there, they are going to be there, if they don't want to be there they aren't coming.

Now I will say this....if they are calling while in flight (they are calling looking for ducks) you can kick the water to get some ripples and do a whine or two on your call and 95% of the time they will be in your lap within the next few seconds. At least with my experiences. Good luck.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 13, 2010)

kcfreis said:


> Wow...let me break it down for you.  You can call wood ducks.  you call they answer.  you call they come in.  My hunting group has been doing it all year.  your missing out on some good wood duck hunting



Thanks for breaking it down.


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 13, 2010)

JMO on how all my woody hunts have gone my entire life. I hunt small ponds, beaver pond. swamps...never hunted the big water with all the big shots so i dont know the best way to hunt them there is . But for me i found woodys will come to decoys for the most part. When i remember to bring em...ill put out half a dozen or so. Not many. Some times they dont work to the decoys, even if they dont they still present a decent shot. But i say 3 out of 4 times they will. As far as calling. I think calling is wasting time for woodies. Ive never seen them really work to a call. Like OSCAR said...if they want to be in the hole your in. THey will come . Thats the jist of it.

as far as the woodies being 100 yards. Heck i cant even see em till its time to shoot!


----------



## gaturkey99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> Usually it's going to be if they want to be there, they are going to be there, if they don't want to be there they aren't coming.
> 
> Now I will say this....if they are calling while in flight (they are calling looking for ducks) you can kick the water to get some ripples and do a whine or two on your call and 95% of the time they will be in your lap within the next few seconds. At least with my experiences. Good luck.



X2......if you are going to call them, give them a couple of squeals when you see them and if they do it back, just wait. as far as calls go, my favorite id the duck commander classic wood duck. it is a very good call that will make just about all of the wood duck sounds. but good luck with calling them,they are pretty stubborn and are going to do what they want


----------



## cmk07c (Jan 13, 2010)

*Woodies*



bnew17 said:


> JMO on how all my woody hunts have gone my entire life. I hunt small ponds, beaver pond. swamps...never hunted the big water with all the big shots so i dont know the best way to hunt them there is . But for me i found woodys will come to decoys for the most part. When i remember to bring em...ill put out half a dozen or so. Not many. Some times they dont work to the decoys, even if they dont they still present a decent shot. But i say 3 out of 4 times they will. As far as calling. I think calling is wasting time for woodies. Ive never seen them really work to a call. Like OSCAR said...if they want to be in the hole your in. THey will come . Thats the jist of it.



I agree that you can decoy them in 3/4 of the time. That sounds just about right to me. I toss out decoys and I've had them landing on top of them prior to shooting hours in little ponds, flooding clearings, etc. I've also folded up some that landed on top/near by dekes. As for calling, it's hit or miss. Often the second you see them, is the second your pulling the trigger, thus it can be a waste of time. However, you get them to circle a cypress head, you hit that tee-o-wit on that pass and they'll come on in. But the situation has got to be right.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 13, 2010)

Woodies are going to be where woodies want to be, with that being said, I put out decoys and mess with a call at times for them, does it do me any good? I don't know, they seem to like decoys most of the time. I, like alot of hunters/fishermen/trappers/campers/ (the list goes on) are gear freaks, and if I can't convince myself that the gadgets work, I can't justify spending the money. When I was a starving student, or a kid with not much money I would covet the gear I saw in catalogs, now I can afford it so I buy it, you know a man/boy and his toys...Heck, most all diver ducks will decoy to black and white painted milk jugs, but alas, I own a bizzillion diver decoys, simply because I can but I am serious, ringnecks, bluebills and canvas backs for that matter, will toll to jugs as well as high priced dekes.


----------



## HuntNTails (Jan 13, 2010)

We always put a few decoys out and many times have them landing on top of them like others have said. Normally, we only put out a 3-6 woodies and 4-6 mallards just in case the mallards are flying by. I do call as we have 3 ponds that are back to back and they are subject to land in any of them. The only problem we've been having lately in the woodies are acting like kamikaze pilots and almost taking us out when they try to land on us.  
It's definitely hard to hit them when they are in your face.


----------



## Krs2113 (Jan 13, 2010)

capt stan said:


> In the swamp timber where I hunt..ya normally can't even see um at 100 yds...more like 50!!! Ya gotta be fast!



same here never realy thought about putting out deeks or calling but do have a wooduck call on my lanyard


----------



## BandedWoodie (Jan 13, 2010)

Wood ducks land in our decoys regularly and tend to prefer the ones that are on jerk strings.  Last weekend I had one almost slide into one on the ice.  The whole pond is frozen and we had one try to light on the ice because there was a decoy there.  I am sold on decoys and think that they definitely help to get them into an area that is better range for shooting.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Calling, it does work great for jump shooting to locate them


----------



## chashlls150 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have found that the most effective thing for drawing in woodies is keeping the water moving, and a few decoys never hurt.


----------



## rholton (Jan 16, 2010)

Woodies will work to a call...even a mallard call. When they start flying in the morning, we will call to them with a woodie call. If they come in but not in range or we get crapped on, we will hit them with a woodie call or a mallard call and a lot of times, they will circle back in range. I actually do not own any woodie decoys. We just use 3-4 hen mallards and it works great.


----------

